# Conformation critique my mare



## Emma27 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi, I was hoping some one on here could do a conformation critique of my mare Missy. I'm also curious to know what you's think she's built best for.
These aren't the greatest conformation shots but there all I have. And yes she does have a hay belly and no muscling, We're working on it.
Thanks


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Umm... how long have you owned her and are you absolutely positively certain that she isn't pregnant?... because that looks like more than just a hay belly to me... it looks suspiciously like a baby belly.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Woah. First thing I thought too. She looks like she's gonna be a momma.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't know what she might be good for, but not a bad looking mare really. Toes out a bit in the rear and is a little narrow in front.

As with others, the first thing which struck me, is that she's pregnant. 

I'd get her out of that barbed wire fencing and especially if she produces a baby.

Lizzie


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

She kind of has that broodmare look to me. Like she's had a foal or two before by the angle of her butt. But I'm definitely not a professional there.

But yeah...That belly does NOT look like a hay belly. And if she's bred, she looks pretty far along. 

Any recent vet checks? 

I like the look of her in general. Knowing her height would be a little helpful, and maybe some videos under saddle. But I'd get a vet check before I'd be doing heavy conditioning in case there IS a foal in there.


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

Pregnant was my first thought too :O


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

I agree if you havent had her long you should have her checked. she looks pregnant.


----------



## Emma27 (Feb 3, 2012)

I've owned her for quite a few years now. She has had 1 baby that I know of before I owned her. She's usually at my house but she's been paddocked at a place down the road for the past few months and I'm starting to think that she may have gotten out and found her self a boy friend as other people have commented on it as well. Gonna have to talk to my parents about a vet check.
Thanks for your comments everyone


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I'd definitely go with the preggo train! I like her though. She looks solid and nothing glaringly wrong. Looks like she has some decent legs under her.

I keep going back and looking..... if she is preggo she is not far off her due date I'd bet.


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

OMG that is NOT a hay belly! she looks so pregnant i bet she is within a month of having it.


----------



## greenbryerfarms (Apr 9, 2012)

haha i thought the same... let us know!


----------

